# Cant believe it...... we have a BFP



## Carlyanne15

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG I'm Pregnant!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance:Cant quite believe it, still in shock.:happydance:

Tested yesterday morning on a Clear Blue digi and it came up clear as day (ok well the would on a digi) PREGNANT!
I ran into the bedroom and screamed your gonna be a Daddy!!!
Did another test later that day with the same result.

We went to our GP's today and bascially she confirmed it, checked blood pressure and did an external exam and all is super duper....

She said i was 4weeks and 3days!!
She said it will be really tricky to estimate a Due Date as, usually my cycle is @ 38 days long and that because i started clomid for the first time, and i ovulated which showed on my 21 day test that its like likely to be due mid to late JAN. But the scan will confirm.

So in a nut shell we are on :cloud9:, we have only told my mum and my brother and his GF..... Really worried about it everything in these early stage. 
I'm totally over the moon, and i still cant believe it

Wishing everyone loads of luck and spending tons of
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leedsforever

WOW congratulations hun!!! :bfp:


----------



## didda

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## nicola647

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:

*CONGRATULATIONS HUN

H & H 9 MONTHS

WOOO HOOOO*

:hug:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Thank you all, cant believe it, fill like i should pinch myself hee hee

yippeeeeeee


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!


----------



## nicola647

Carlyanne15 said:


> Thank you all, cant believe it, fill like i should pinch myself hee hee
> 
> yippeeeeeee

Ah bless, good on ya chick, big :hug: to you

:hugs:


----------



## Emsi76

Congratulations and heres wiching you a H&H 9 months
xx


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance: wooo!well done!:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Samo

Congratulations! i am thrilled to hear clomid worked for you :) have a happy and healthy pregnancy and i will see you over in 1st tri!! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

thats great news congratulations!!!


----------



## APBTlover

:hugs: YAY! congrats!


----------



## Tishimouse

What a happy infectious post. It is quite apparent that you are both ecstatic and looking forward to the excitement ahead.

Heartfelt congratulations to you both and wishing you a happy, healthy and blessed nine months. :hug: to you both (or all three of you ... or four?)


----------



## FunnyBunny

As I said in my post to your other thread MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:dance:


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hug::hug:


----------



## fein&waiting

huge congrats!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne

Aww congrats that is fab news !!! 

:happydance:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxx


----------



## maz

Hiya C

Congratulations missus.:happydance::happydance:

I don't know - I go away on a training course and come back to this wonderful news ... I am so pleased for you both.

I hope you have a wonderful nine months, and hopefully I can join you in first tri very soon.

:hug:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## biteable

wow thats great,congrats,heres to a happy and healthy 9 mths xx


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ema

Congrats xxx


----------



## Michy

Yay congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Carlyanne15

maz said:


> Hiya C
> 
> Congratulations missus.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know - I go away on a training course and come back to this wonderful news ... I am so pleased for you both.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful nine months, and hopefully I can join you in first tri very soon.
> 
> :hug:

You sure will chicken, cant wait for you to be in the 1st tri too 

big hugs xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations 

:happydance:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Thank you all for all you kind words, i've a million and One questions to ask so i hope you all dont mind
xxx


----------



## butterflies

huge congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Alexandra

CONGRATS!!!! Well done! A Clomid :bfp:! That's really good news for everyone else!

Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## cara1974

ditto...I'm trying to put off telling everyone till get first scan - well apart from peeps on here...I'd go mad if I had to keep it all to myself ;oD

*hugs*


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

YAY!!!
Congratulations hun!!
xxxx


----------



## lulu2008

Congradulations Happy Healthy 9 Months!!!!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## XxDellixX

CONGRATULATIONS AND ALL THE BEST FOR A GOOD 9 MONTHS!!


----------



## bird24

congratulations chick!! you must be over the moon

Now put your feet up and relax xx


----------



## nellis10

Wonderful News!!! Congrats!!!
:hug:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Thank you..... cant wait so excited.

Sending loads of :dust: to all you TTC's


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats hun :hug:


----------



## cinderella08

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATS!:happydance::happydance: WELCOME TO THE 1ST TRIMESTER!!


----------

